# Learning Photoshop



## HaveCameraWillTravel (Oct 23, 2014)

Still learning what Photoshop can do. My first attempt.


----------



## HaveCameraWillTravel (Oct 23, 2014)

And still learning how to post on this site I might add.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 23, 2014)

selective color - check.
Next...


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 23, 2014)

I have PS Elements.  It's amazing what can be learned through youtube.  I go to youtube and type in things like "How to whiten teeth with PS Elements" or "How to remove CA with Elements" or even "How to smooth skin with elements".

What's amazing is that there are a thousand ways to skin each of those cats, and every single video, although informative, is virtually unwatchable.


----------



## HaveCameraWillTravel (Oct 23, 2014)

I can't do youtube. I just don't have the time or desire to sort through all the crap videos to find the handful of good useful ones.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 23, 2014)

ronlane said:


> selective color - check.
> Next...



What Ron is saying in a gentle way is that selective color is generally the first thing that someone new to Photoshop does.
It's a kind of 'Lookie, what I can do.'
It's like babies playing with their poop cause they can - and usually just as enjoyable for the viewer.
It is very rarely tasteful or interesting.

Like silhouettes of trees and sunsets or sunrises or streams in motion.
I imagine everyone has to get it out of their system and then move along.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 23, 2014)

HaveCameraWillTravel said:


> I can't do youtube. I just don't have the time or desire to sort through all the crap videos to find the handful of good useful ones.



What makes you think that there are only a handful of useful ones?

If you aren't willing to put in the time to learn or some research on your own, why do you expect others to spoon feed you information? I've found a lot of useful videos on there and subscribed to multiples that I really like their content.

I could share them with you but I don't have the time or desire to look them up.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 23, 2014)

In learning just how to create a black outline to some yellow text there like half a dozen crazy ways of doing it.  luckily i found the easiest way after waster an hour .... 

Love the Fire Boat !!


----------



## KmH (Oct 23, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> In learning just how to create a black outline to some yellow text


Stroke!
With the text layer active click on Layer Styles, the _*fx*_ icon at the bottom of the Layers work pallet.
Then you can use the Bevel Emboss layer style to add some depth to the stroke. You can add other layer styles too.

If you use one of the Marquee selection tools, right click inside the selection and you can also add a Stroke.


----------



## HaveCameraWillTravel (Oct 23, 2014)

ronlane said:


> HaveCameraWillTravel said:
> 
> 
> > I can't do youtube. I just don't have the time or desire to sort through all the crap videos to find the handful of good useful ones.
> ...




With all due respect....A) I thought this was the "just for fun" section. B) I don't recall asking you for help C) I don't really know how you made the leap from me, not wanting to waste my time on youtube, to me not wanting to put in the time to learn. D) where did I ask anybody to "spoon feed me information"?  

I have bought a couple books to learn with.  I learn better with books than videos, so if that doesn't live up to your standard of putting in time to learn I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## HaveCameraWillTravel (Oct 23, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> In learning just how to create a black outline to some yellow text there like half a dozen crazy ways of doing it.  luckily i found the easiest way after waster an hour ....
> 
> Love the Fire Boat !!




Thanks. I was eating ice cream in the park next to the bridge and saw it at the last moment and had to run and find a spot to try and get a semi decent shot. I wish I had more of the skyline in the background, but I got what I could without dropping my expensive ice cream.


----------



## fotomonkey (Oct 23, 2014)

It might be worth looking for a user's group. Do they still have those? Meetup maybe?


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 23, 2014)

Learning PS is like learning how to cast with a fly rod.
Lots of technique to learn but that doesn't have much to do with the real desired end result - knowing how to edit images.

The most difficult thing about post processing is understanding what stands between your picture as it comes out of the camera and the best picture it can be.
There is absolutely no shortcut for learning that.
You have to put in the time looking at pictures, reading critiques, understanding how people see and interpret pictures.
Until you get good at that, your pictures won't get better except for silly technical issues that don't matter much at all.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 23, 2014)

You are right, I did miss the just for fun section. As for getting to all the other, well I don't know how I could possibly arrive at that.

Title of thread: Learning Photoshop

and




HaveCameraWillTravel said:


> I can't do youtube. I just *don't have the time or desire* to sort through all the crap videos to find the handful of good useful ones.



Good for you getting some books to learn by. We all learn different so I hope you learn what you are wanting.


----------



## mrs.hankIII (Nov 1, 2014)

I really dislike sorting through Youtube videos as well, then I have to keep stopping and backing it up, trying to follow along. LOVE written out tutorials with photos. Makes my life so much easier! Here is a website I use, doesn't have a HUGE list of tutorials but some very useful ones! Photoshop Tutorials | Photoshop Essentials


----------



## Joefbs (Nov 1, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > selective color - check.
> ...



OMG.....that's hilarious


----------



## DavefromCt (Nov 16, 2014)

HaveCameraWillTravel said:


> View attachment 87512 Still learning what Photoshop can do. My first attempt.


I like it!  I think experimentation is the most fun along with tidbits of info you can get on the internet and then to try them, often in your own way.


----------

